# burris eliminator rifle scope



## sid (Feb 2, 2012)

hi to all you shooters. i have a burris eliminator range finding scope fitted to a remington 700 in 270 cal. well what can i say, no more guessing tha distance to a target, just have to press the button and it ranges it and does the ballistic drop calculation, puts a red dot where the bullet is going to land and all you have to do is hold her steady and fire. had it for about a year no problems as yet touch wood. the optics are not as good as some of the real good quality scopes but i find it ok. before i had it i found that i was guessing the distances and getting it wrong to often so instead of buying a range finder i heard about the eliminator and thought i would give it a go. if the scope is zeroed correctly you dont miss much, it doesnt calculate for the wind but on a still day should be ok. just thought i would tell yous about it. has anybody had any problems with thers, like i say i havent yet


----------

